# EMERGENCY!! Help! Flooded work top!



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Just popped into kitchen to make second drink of the day, DB had gone to sleep so opened steam to wake it, returned 5 minutes later to water running off worktop! Constant hissing inside and flow of water out. No more coffee for me







.
View attachment 10015


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok where did you buy it from

Have you contacted them ?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

House Of Fraser. Not yet, still reeling..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sean said:


> House Of Fraser. Not yet, still reeling..


contact HOF , they will probably ask you to contact coffee classic direct .

Your machine will get fixed or replaced I'm sure


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you leave the steam tap open?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Did you leave the steam tap open?


No, just flipped it open and then closed.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Get in touch with Sage asap.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> contact HOF , they will probably ask you to contact coffee classic direct .
> 
> Your machine will get fixed or replaced I'm sure


All the material with the machine says call Sage customer services. Either way it'll get sorted I'm sure. Maybe HOF will replace without question as its only about six weeks old.

Strange thing is, I've never quite felt like she was a virgin. Something just wasn't right when I got it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sean said:


> All the material with the machine says call Sage customer services. Either way it'll get sorted I'm sure. Maybe HOF will replace without question as its only about six weeks old.
> 
> Strange thing is, I've never quite felt like she was a virgin. Something just wasn't right when I got it.


Did You book the White gloves service


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did You book the White gloves service


No, didn't bother.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sean said:


> No, didn't bother.


Might have spotted if there was something awry with the machine in the first place

Or make sure your using the machine correctly etc ( sure you are )


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

It has been working perfectly until now, no complaints. Definitely been using it correctly (according to manual). Although, there isn't a massive amount you could do to break it I don't think.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

It has been working perfectly until now, no complaints. Definitely been using it correctly (according to manual). Although, there isn't a massive amount you could do to break it I don't think.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Email sent to HOF requesting replacement unit.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, at least we now have some data on how long a Sage lasts.....


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> Well, at least we now have some data on how long a Sage lasts.....


Ha ha, I don't think/hope 6 weeks will become the average!

Still awaiting response.

Can't decide whether or not to get the Classic back out.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

The most painful part of this is that I was on only my second cup of Jailbreak. First impressions were delicious! Maybe they should rename it Sagebreak.

Disclaimer: I in no way hold Hasbean or its affiliates responsible for the death of my Sage Dual Boiler.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Definitely get the Classic out. Nothing to be lost by doing that.

I'm sure Sage will sort you out quickly. I suspect the markup on these machines is well over 50% so they'll still be in pocket


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sean said:


> Ha ha, I don't think/hope 6 weeks will become the average!
> 
> Still awaiting response.
> 
> Can't decide whether or not to get the Classic back out.


I think if you had had white gloves they may have left you with details of who to call In case of fault or repair needed.

Either hof or them


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ooops. Be interested to know where water was coming from exactly.

Ive never woken my machine in sleep mode with the steam lever , only the buttons. Vaguely remember been told not to once, may have imagined it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> Well, at least we now have some data on how long a Sage lasts.....


and not the first one on here either!


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

When I'd filled the water tank a bit much and pushed it in from the back once I think it hadn't connected in correctly and leaked from underneath....worth checking and reseating the tank maybe?

I have two DBs at the mo. lakeland haven't contacted me to collect the one with the faulty pressure gauge yet (it's just condensed up but worked fine). I suppose I should give them a buzz!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Sibling Chris said:


> When I'd filled the water tank a bit much and pushed it in from the back once I think it hadn't connected in correctly and leaked from underneath....worth checking and reseating the tank maybe?
> 
> I have two DBs at the mo. lakeland haven't contacted me to collect the one with the faulty pressure gauge yet (it's just condensed up but worked fine). I suppose I should give them a buzz!


I'll take it off your hands!

I've only ever front-filled and never fill it right up. Also, the leak is on the opposite side.

Seriously, I'll take it!


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry. In all honesty it has to be returned to Sage via Lakeland. If that changes I will be certain to post hereabouts!

I think you would be best of getting it replaced by HOF. Should in theory should be hassle free.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Posted on the other faults thread just now btw....



inaboxmedia said:


> When white glove service collected my machine (steam boiler had failed) he was very surprised, certainly the first issue regarding that part he had heard of. Can't fault the service though. just hope the pulsing issue can be fixed .
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I received a response from HOF. They want to collect the machine and return it to their warehouse.

'Once your boiler has been returned and received at our warehouse we will assess the item and update you accordingly.'

All the while, I'm making Jailbreak in a french press!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Did you assess exactly where water was exiting the machine?

Jailbreak is pretty darn good as filter!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

It was towards the rear on the right. Basically coming out of the foot/wheel.

It wasn't too bad. Frustrating that it was delicious from the Sage and now I have a bag and three-quarters going stale along with some Ethiopian.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeez, HOF are slow responding! Its like they deliberately wait a full 24 hours before they respond! I replied straightaway yesterday, so much for getting things sorted quickly. I'm clucking.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Collection arranged for tomorrow.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sean said:


> Collection arranged for tomorrow.


Coffeeclassic direct ?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

HOF themselves by the sounds of it. Or at least their courier taking it to their warehouse.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Sean said:


> Jeez, HOF are slow responding! Its like they deliberately wait a full 24 hours before they respond! I replied straight away yesterday, so much for getting things sorted quickly. I'm clucking.


Glad you didn't lay an egg, hopefully you'll get sorted out soon!

I've never brought the machine out of its power save mode by doing what you did but needless to say I won't be trying it! :/


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Waking it via the steam wand is not a factor in this issue. And I believe it would never cause any issues whatsoever (how could it?) The Sage is programmed to shut down if it doesn't like something that is happening.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sean said:


> Waking it via the steam wand is not a factor in this issue. And I believe it would never cause any issues whatsoever (how could it?) The Sage is programmed to shut down if it doesn't like something that is happening.


Dont think it is an issue but in my tired state of mind : If you open the steam wand prior to reaching full temp it beeps at you and doesnt allow steam, the valve closes . In sleep mode you're opening the steam valve whilst its not up to temp but does it then close/beep? or would the temp continue to rise indefinitely with a valve open somewhere?

Tweet sage and ask who stated it wasn't advisable to do that to wake it from sleep mode and why?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

It only does the beep and close thing if its open when you turn the machine on. If you open it when in sleep, it stays open and no beep. No beep = no problem. And as the machine is fully electric, it wouldn't allow steam to wake it, it would ignore it and have no effect. I regret mentioning it now as it has become something of a fixation for many.

Anyhow, the moment it is collected tomorrow, I'll be on the email pestering HOF before they have even received it! Beans are going stale!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Good luck & keep us posted


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If HoF drag their feet ask for a refund and buy one from Lakeland


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> If HoF drag their feet ask for a refund and buy one from Lakeland


How long have you had it? You could probably do that regardless


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Sean said:


> Beans are going stale!


Quick, get the Classic out!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

To cut a very long and, I-won't-be-shopping-at-HOF-ever-again, story short, I picked up a shiny new SDB this afternoon. Somewhat ironically, considering my last statement, it was from HOF. Anyhow, all's well that ends well. She looks beautiful and it's so good to be back in the game.

I also bagged a £40 voucher for my troubles which will most likely go towards mothers Sage Smart Grinder for Christmas. Yeah I realise, I'm not doing very well at not shopping there!

I considered myself a willing guinea pig in testing HOFs customer service. It was my duty to the forum to investigate. THE VERDICT: Go straight to Sage.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You got a new machine and £40 voucher ?

What was the issue ?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

The other one broke


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

In my very first approach to HOF, I requested they take back the faulty machine and exchange it for a new one as it was only six weeks old.

Their response was: 'We need you to return the machine for us to assess first'.

Once they received it, only then did they tell me that I would have to wait up to 28 days for the 'assessment' to take place! This didn't sit well with me to say the least and I let them know politely, although with great certainty, that this was not on.

Their response: 'That's how it is. And in any case, we don't offer an exchange on faulty products, only a refund'.

They should have told me that immediately as that was precisely my request in the first place! This riled me. Quite a lot.

I then requested they return MY machine to me immediately. They pretty much refused. Anyway, a few calls later and a few broken promises of callbacks too, still no resolution. Finally, on Monday, an email to say it was on its way back to me. Then yesterday, a call to say I had been refunded! So broken promises, miscommunication, false and missing information basically. Maybe I was a bit demanding and hard on them, I don't know. If they had just given me the correct information in the first place..

Anyway, after all that, they told me to just place another order. Problem being, I got it for £972 under an offer and voucher code. So they had to escalate it to management. Finally, around 19:00 yesterday they took payment, honouring the original price and offered the £40 voucher as goodwill. Like I say, long story! So I kinda got it for £932. Not bad. Not sure the trauma was worth it. Plus, I didn't send any of the accessories back!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> The other one broke


I think he meant in my dealings with HOF.


----------

